# [Heisec] China zwingt Unternehmen zu WLAN-Monitoring



## Newsfeed (26 Juli 2011)

Hotspot-Betreiber müssen nach einer neuen Verordnung die Internetnutzung ihrer Kunden aufzeichnen. Dazu ist die Anschaffung einer teuren Verwaltungssoftware Pflicht.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

